# Hunting bills make peaceful progress



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> North Dakota's concern over dastardly nonresident hunters has slid from Pheasantgate to Cricketgate. That is to say, the issue these days draws little more than the sound of crickets chirping.
> 
> It is the sound of sanity.
> 
> ...


McFeely: Hunting bills make peaceful progress
North Dakota's concern over dastardly nonresident hunters has slid from Pheasantgate to Cricketgate. That is to say, the issue these days draws little more than the sound of crickets chirping. 
By: Mike McFeely, INFORUM


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Post pad :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Who wrote that?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

McFeely: Hunting bills make peaceful progress
North Dakota's concern over dastardly nonresident hunters has slid from Pheasantgate to Cricketgate. That is to say, the issue these days draws little more than the sound of crickets chirping. 
By: Mike McFeely, INFORUM

today's paper


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Some sportsmen's groups were feeling their oats enough that they openly campaigned against Hoeven's 2004 re-election bid, endorsing Democrat Joe Satrom and slashing the governor at every turn.
> 
> They were so effective Hoeven received only 72 percent of the vote


Only 72%?????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :huh:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

g/o said:


> McFeely: Hunting bills make peaceful progress
> North Dakota's concern over dastardly nonresident hunters has slid from Pheasantgate to Cricketgate. That is to say, the issue these days draws little more than the sound of crickets chirping.
> By: Mike McFeely, INFORUM


I think it is due to the Hunterasaurus effect


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

Joe Satrom now works for Ducks Unlimited. They have a large office complex in Bismarck. Not one stuffed duck in the whole place. Hunting organization-conservation organization or preservationist organization? John Hoeven or Joe Satrom, the fundamental conflict between economic growth and government wildlife industry growth.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Ducks Unlimited is working for increased habitat and increased "live ducks", not to put dead ones on display.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Judging from what I have heard from out west the winter is taking its toll on the pheasants so next fall could be disappointing. So let more people come and take that license money for more plots crp etc. Fewer birds will bring fewer hunters eventually so I guess grab the money from the extra license fees now while we can and put towards trying to lock up more land access.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wait till the GNF cuts the limit back to 2 a day.How many will drive all the way out here to shoot 4 pheasants?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dropping the limit on pheasants would be would be more difficult than getting the Pope to turn Jewish. It would be a politcal decision. Can you imagine the pressure on the Governor's office from the commerical interests?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> Dropping the limit on pheasants would be would be more difficult than getting the Pope to turn Jewish. It would be a politcal decision. Can you imagine the pressure on the Governor's office from the commerical interests?


To bad.....after seeing crowing counts and brood counts I wouldn't be surprised.Of course the G/O industry would be screaming since they can release birds for their clients to shoot......since that isn't really hunting,it is shooting.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Wait till the GNF cuts the limit back to 2 a day.How many will drive all the way out here to shoot 4 pheasants?


Hey Ken don't forget it includes waterfowl, should be lots of them this fall. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Didn't.....but we were talking about pheasants since ducks don't have crowing counts.


----------

